

A Change to Google Code Download Service - r4um
http://google-opensource.blogspot.in/2013/05/a-change-to-google-code-download-service.html

======
f055
Somebody said the next thing will be for Google to depreciate SMTP. This makes
me think they are on a good way to it.

